# 210 Gal Water Dragon Tank



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

so I have a baby water dragon in a 40 gal breeder but I have a 210 sitting here a want to make his new tank but im not sure how to light and heat it. the center brace is a 2 foot wide glass brace. I also want to put in a divider so i can fill half of it up about a foot deep if anyone as any ideas for someway to heat and light it and a way for him to get up and in the water


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

wpviper said:


> so I have a baby water dragon in a 40 gal breeder but I have a 210 sitting here a want to make his new tank but im not sure how to light and heat it. the center brace is a 2 foot wide glass brace. I also want to put in a divider so i can fill half of it up about a foot deep if anyone as any ideas for someway to heat and light it and a way for him to get up and in the water


 Build or buy a metal mesh lid then just put a heat dome on it You can build one with some wood and some wire mesh. just make a frame and staple the mesh in it. For getting in and out of the water, i would just do a rock ramp. also i would put the edge of a flat rock over the divider so the dragons cant srape themselves on any sharp edges that the glass could have.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I would also just use a wire mesh like said by sean, at work we actually divided it like you were saying for our water dragons. We put one round rock against the side and used pieces of drift wood as a ramp for him to walk up it. Just be sure to use the proper lighting and be sure he has a basking spot underneath the light.


----------

